

End-to-End Location Aware Programming - openmobster
http://code.google.com/p/openmobster/wiki/LocationAwareApps

======
openmobster
This tutorial covers developing Location Aware Apps using the new Location
Module of the OpenMobster platform. Location Awareness means writing your
business logic by taking Location information into account. In OpenMobster,
the business components are encapsulated with this Location information. The
components then have easy access to the Location data and can easily integrate
it with the business data.

